# FS: MINT condition Tank setups and Tanks only and 10 Pound CO2 - New Prices Again!



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

1. 5 Gallon Rimless - $40 SOLD! 
- Aqueon filter (Quiet flow 10) 
- Lid with Light

2. 10 Gallon - $50 (ignore water, just cleaned the tank thats why) ---> $40---> $35 
- AC mini filter 
- 50 watt heater
- Lid and Light
- Net 
- Gravel Siphon 
- Multi Breeder Box

3. 20 Gallon Tank and Stand - $60 ---> $50--->$45 
- Glass Lid
- AC mini filter

4. 75 Gallon Tank and Stand - $250 SOLD! 
- AC 110 Filter
- Odyssea 200 watt heater

5. 10 Gallon Tank Only - $8 each 5 SOLD, 1 Left!

Misc: - Green killing machine UV $20 ---> SOLD 
- 10 Co2 with regulator and bubble diffuser for $180 still quarter full ---> SOLD!

EVERYTHING IS OBO, EVERYTHING MUST GO !


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

could you please email a picture of the 75 gallon and the stand please?

[email protected]


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Price drop and whats left !


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

sorry for the late reply, is the 75 gallon only a 4 foot long tank? i was looking for a 75 long!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Not sure which gallon comes in 75 inches long. I believe its usually 72 (6foot)


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Give me an offer, these needs to go !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

if you got a tank 180+ I would be interested to trade as I m still keeping my fronts and the F1s need a tank too !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump throw me an offer !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmp !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump.. tanks are all in mint condition same as the CO2 !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

new prices has been updated !


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Hi, how old the 75 gallon tank and stand? how much if I just need the tank, stand and canopy, not the filter and heater?
cheers
Kevin


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

CO2 Sold !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuumppp tanks left !


----------



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the dimension of the 75 gallon tank?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

75 is SOLD !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump! 2 tanks left


----------

